# Finished wood shed this weekend



## JayDogg (Jun 18, 2012)

Got the wood shed just about finished this weeked.  Just going to put some exterior stain on the pine siding so it looks a bit nicer.  Should be able to fit 5-6 cords in here which will get me through 1 season.  So long to the ice and snow covered tarps!


----------



## gzecc (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice looking build!


----------



## swagler85 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great man, I need to build one of those.


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, was very easy to put up and didnt cost much.  Less than $800 for materials.


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure if I can fit all this in the new shed, but we'll see.  HAHA


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 18, 2012)

Dynamite. How long did it take you?


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 18, 2012)

It was done a few hours here and there but I would say overall less than 12 hours 2 guys.


----------



## swagler85 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that doubled LVL for the header or just doubled 2x12?


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 18, 2012)

Its a 20' long 2x10 on each side of the 4x4PT


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 18, 2012)

How deep? We are allowed 200SF without a permit so twenty feet is the width I'd like by ten feet deep. Why so steep on the roof?

Trouble with extending the beams out past the soffit is that you need to be sure the water stays off of the beam so it doesn't rot.


----------



## madison (Jun 18, 2012)

Very Nice, a couple suggestions:
1.  Maybe remove alternating vertical slats on sides for air flow
2.  Some type of support (rebar etc) inside the side framing 4x4's to contain pile slides from punching thru the siding secured to outside of your framing.

and I do not think your current stash will fit, time to build another shed haha

Thanks for the pics


----------



## wazzu (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice shed, you will enjoy that this winter and you won't miss them dang tarps


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## raybonz (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great Jay congrats!

Ray


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice shed JayDogg, I see you live near me, now if you have time maybe swing by my place and help me put one up


----------



## bogydave (Jun 19, 2012)

Grat shed Jay
Metal roof, very nice.
awesome stash of wood!
Of course we'll get a picture when it's full tomorrow. Right?


----------



## rkshed (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful shed!
This motivates me to get going on mine.
Well... maybe not just yet.
I'll stare at pictures of yours and pretend.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 19, 2012)

Real nice Jaydog.
Highbeam is right about the ends of the 2 beams getting wet, and madison has a good suggestion about the side walls.
If you don't cross-stack the ends, the weight of the wood leaning on those walls will, at the very least, cause them to bow out the first year. I ended up building regular stud walls in mine to counter that problem.
Not trying to rain on your very nice shed, just trying to help.
You WILL really enjoy not having to deal with the ice, snow and tarps. 
The steeper roof pitch is a good idea where you are, although with a steel roof, it might not matter as much. Should last a long time, too.
What's the plan for a floor? How close to the house (access) is it? Details man, we need details.
Is it full yet?


----------



## glennm (Jun 19, 2012)

I built one kind of similar, mine is 16x8. Before I filled it I decided a wall in the middle was a good idea. That reduces the pressure on the sides and also makes the stacks more stable (shorter). You can also remove wood from one side ate time

Looks great, you will love it!


----------



## davmor (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice job on the shed.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good, now fill it up.


----------



## muncybob (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice shed! Mine is of similar construction if you used rough cut lumber. The 1X10's were very wet/green so I installed fairly snug...shrinkage has given me close to an inch gap between the side boards for some air flow. I was also worried about bowing out but it's been a year now and no ill effects...but gonna keep an eye on it!


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 19, 2012)

The 2x10 beams that are extended out past the 4x4's are wrapped with rough sawn pine, the plan is to put an exterior stain on those as well as the rest of the siding.  And I was planning to put some 2x4's on the ends for supporting the stacks.  The way it is now would definitely not hold up once the weight of the wood is pushing against them.  On the floor I am just going to get some crushed stone to level it out a little and if I have to shim the pallets on the downhill side a little that will work.  This shed is about 25 feet away from my cellar door which is about half the distance of where I usually keep my tarp covered wood during the winter.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe some landscape cloth under the crushed rock, it will help prevent weeds from coming up thru the rock yet let water thru.
Nice thought-out well engineered plan


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 19, 2012)

glennm, I had the same idea, but never got around to it this year. I'll see how this winter goes, then decide on the dividing wall.
JayDogg, is it full yet?


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 19, 2012)

It probably wont be full till the fall.  I plan to leave the wood where it is until september.  Or I will bring a few loads in here and there so I dont have to do it all at once.


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 19, 2012)

Weatherguy,  what part of central MA are you in?  Im on the Spencer/Leicester/Charlton line.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 19, 2012)

JayDogg said:


> Weatherguy, what part of central MA are you in? Im on the Spencer/Leicester/Charlton line.


 
Im in Southbridge, probably about 10 miles from you.


----------



## glennm (Jun 20, 2012)

PappaDave. I had one half of a row fall out on me, the other side stayed just fine (due to the center wall). For sure the wall saved some work there. It also makes it easier to fill up. The shorter rows are more stable. I'm glad I did it


----------



## JayDogg (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually work in Southbridge


----------



## madison (Jun 20, 2012)

I used "Item 4" crushed stone for under my pallets, ~ 4"or  more in the lower spots, raked level, hand tamped, hosed with h2o, tamped.  It is really solid, and stays put, it also seems to help the pallets from deteriorating.   It was a lot of work, but I think worth the effort for a solid level base for the pallets.  Also look for heavy duty pallets -


----------



## JayDogg (Oct 8, 2012)

The shed is about 3/4's full now. I am able to get 1.5 cds per row and will be able to fit 4 rows in it comfortably.  It didnt take all that long to fill while using the trailer that I could back up to the outside stacks to load and then back up into the wood shed to unload.  Will post a picture hopefully after this weekend once the shed is fully stacked.


----------



## onetracker (Oct 8, 2012)

THAT
is an impressive wood stack

nice shed jaydogg. no more messing with tarps!


----------



## new_wood (Oct 8, 2012)

First of all.......awesome job........but by the looks of that wood stack you will need to expand that shed!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Oct 8, 2012)

Great looking shed and agree w/NewWood that looks like you'll need to do a Phase II addition to accommodate all that wood!


----------



## JayDogg (Oct 9, 2012)

What I dont fit in the shed this year, will just sit out and dry for another 12 months until I can fit it in there next year.  Last fall was a good wood year for me where I got about 14 cds cut/split/stacked.  I only used about 5 cds last winter so I was able to get a few years ahead.  I will take it easy this fall and next so I dont end up with more wood than I can use before it starts to get punky on me.  As is it, some of last falls fresh supply will be stacked for about 3 years before I get to some of it.


----------



## CageMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

lets see pics once its full and see how much of a dent you put in the pile


----------



## JayDogg (Oct 15, 2012)

6 cords. ready for snow


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2012)

JayDogg said:


> 6 cords. ready for snow


Right on Jay looks great!! Similar to what I built here.. You're gonna love it! Soon I will drop the tarp sides to keep driven rain/snow out. I also store my snowblower and wood wagon inside the shelter. Sure is nice to load the wagon out of the weather! I place ramps and roll the full wagon right out of the shelter  Jay do you work in Boston?

Ray


----------



## JayDogg (Oct 15, 2012)

Ray,  I originally saw your design last year and is the reason I built mine the way I did.  I work in Southbridge MA. Live in Spencer.  How many cords can you fit in yours?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2012)

JayDogg said:


> Ray, I originally saw your design last year and is the reason I built mine the way I did. I work in Southbridge MA. Live in Spencer. How many cords can you fit in yours?


Hi Jay,
Right now I estimate around 4 cords in the shelter plus the wagon, snow blower, electric splitter and other odd items. I have some wood stacked as high as 6 feet and could probably fit double the wood if I went wood only. I can imagine the foliage must be beautiful out your way right now! Great job on the shelter!

Ray


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks even better filled JayDogg.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 15, 2012)

nice....i would'nt throw away those tarps. might use one as a drop down once the snow starts flying. might keep the wood from getting snow packed if you get a good stiff wind from a nor-eastern.

cass


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job, that beam looks solid the way you wrapped it.  I found on my property some old telephone poles that are still in the ground and I am thinking of cutting them in half and burying them for the one I plan on building (one of these days).  To serious about hunting right now, I have to get that big buck that has been eluding me.


----------



## jackofalltrades (Oct 15, 2012)

Man that's a nice shed! I love those huge beams on top up there! I could never bring myself to use a beam like that. I am too much of a tightwad. I would want to keep them for something better. I guess I am storing all those things until I get too old to use them. lol


----------



## bogydave (Oct 15, 2012)

I bet you look at it every day now & feel warm all over 
Very nice job.
Much better picture with 6 cords in there 
You'll enjoy it so much,  you'll wonder why it took so long to build one!


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2012)

Jay I am flattered that you designed your shelter based on my shelter! I just did what I thought would work.. Hope it works out for you! I like the sides you added and I assume you did the same in the back.. Great features I wish I had done but I built my shelter around my wood which was a PIA that made me do things differently..

Ray


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice work Jaydogg. A very good looking wood dryer.


----------



## JayDogg (Oct 16, 2012)

Those "huge" beams are just a couple of 2x10's, nothing fancy.  It makes me all warm and tingly when I look out the window and see it all! HA


----------



## dylskee (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking shed Jay! That's my next project for the spring, I'll build something similar to yours and probably the same size. Looks even better packed with wood!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 17, 2012)

JayDogg said:


> 6 cords. ready for snow


 
Nice work JayDogg. Looks good.


----------

